# The SBGT241 is Here!



## almostvintagestyle

My first GS has finally arrived and I have to say that I am blown away by it. It is even more beautiful than I was expecting and having lurked on here for a while, I was expecting quite a lot.

First off, I apologize for my poor photography skills. I do not own a true macro lens and I'm just not that much of a photographer in the first place.

The zaratsu polishing is something that I have failed to adequately capture in photos, but it is ridiculous in person. The alternating brushed and polished surfaces are perfectly executed. The grains of rice bracelet is also more impressive in person than it was in the promo shots.

By far the best part of the watch is the dial. The pattern, finishing, and color are mesmerizing! Thank you to everyone who told me to go with this watch over the non-limited model. I could not be happier with this.

On a slight side note, I did my best to measure the lug width and from the way I measured, it appears to be 19mm. However, I would appreciate any advice as I may have measured it incorrectly. I want to be sure because I am going to have a cordovan strap made for the watch and I need to get the measurements right.

Enough jabber, on to the pictures!










This came with the watch and was probably the coolest gift I have ever gotten with a purchase
































































Trying and failing to capture the stunning finishing on this beauty




























If anyone can give me advice on the lug width, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DHPSU

I was about to look something up on the forum and I saw this post, read it, mourned that I’m not in the market for this....I really want it....then I forgot what I was looking up. Amazing watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

WOW....Just....WOW.....
What a piece! And what a design! Very harmonious. I wish my GS had that bracelet :-(


----------



## bluedialer

Ah, box sapphire? Ok sorry, no that's the bezel. It is screw down crown?

I told you that you get a little extra "care" from the the good JDM sellers 

That is indeed 19mm, which is not too common for aftermarket straps, and a little too common for Seiko.
On second thought, could it be 18mm if the ruler isn't bending?

Looks beautiful. Great pictures. And thanks for calling it "grains of rice"... I've never eaten a bead with chopsticks and never intend to do so.


----------



## ten13th

Absolutely beautiful. Congrats on your new addition. Very nice photos by the way. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## johnMcKlane

Congrats


----------



## dayandnight

Grats that’s a beauty...🤤🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Wow! That is my absolute favorite of the new GS models. That Grains of Rice along with all other attributes of the watch, is absolutely stunning. I am so hesitant to buy a watch without ever first seeing it in real life, but I have to say that it looks like you made the right decision.

Without having seen it in real life, I would probably say that this is my favorite Grand Seiko model yet - bar none! Huge congratulations, and I hope you thoroughly enjoy it for a long, long time.

That plaque or card you received with the watch is truly an amazing keepsake!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Thanks very much everyone! I am seriously blown away by my first GS and I definitely see what they hype is all about. Of course I may be biased because this is my own piece, but I actually agree that it may be my favorite GS model that I have seen, thought the Peacock may have something to say about that.

I have asked the seller if they have the exact size of the lug width on hand. I'm thinking it's 19, but I want to be certain.

Does anyone have advice on removing links from the bracelet? It is much too large for me and I am wondering if it is something that I can do myself or if I should go to the GS boutique in Beverly Hills or something like that to get it done.


----------



## GregNYC

Wonderful!!! I think it will look even better on a cordovan strap, IMHO. I'm interested in the two-tone SBGV238 quartz model.


----------



## T1meout

You weren’t lying. Your photography skills aren’t so great, and appear to match mine.

I was about to pull the trigger on this exact same watch, but then I saw Rolex’s Baselworld teaser trailer, and decided to hold off until next week, just in case Rolex have finally decided to release the much requested stainless steel GMT II Master with a ceramic bicolor coke bezel on jubilee bracelet. For me, a purchase I wouldn’t be able to resist. 

Secretly I’m kind of hoping it will only be available in platinum or white gold, so I can forget about it and just get the SBGT, but I’m holding out until it’s been confirmed.

Anyway, enough of my rambling. Congratulations on a wonderful acquisition. Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health.


----------



## bluedialer

T1meout said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on this exact same watch, but then I saw Rolex's Baselworld teaser trailer, and decided to hold off until next week, just in case Rolex have finally decided to release the much requested stainless steel GMT II Master with a ceramic bicolor coke bezel on jubilee bracelet. For me, a purchase I wouldn't be able to resist.


Saying nothing about the rest of the watch, the grains of rice bracelet blows away the Rolex jubilee aesthetically. ;D


----------



## jdmfetish

use it in good health , she's lovely .congrats !


----------



## jdmfetish

kanji day wheel display brotatochip ?


----------



## aongwatt

What a Beauty!!!


----------



## lmcs

Congrats, looks great! Making me consider picking up a quartz


----------



## ten13th

almostvintagestyle said:


> Does anyone have advice on removing links from the bracelet? It is much too large for me and I am wondering if it is something that I can do myself or if I should go to the GS boutique in Beverly Hills or something like that to get it done.


If you have to ask. The answer is take it to GSB. They will probably get a kick out of see it in the wild.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## almostvintagestyle

ten13th said:


> If you have to ask. The answer is take it to GSB. They will probably get a kick out of see it in the wild.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I figured this would be best. I will go this week.

For anyone who is wondering, it is in fact a screw down crown. I have never had one and I tried to pull it out, expecting a normal push/pull. The kanji date wheel is such a treat!

I will eventually try to take some better pictures. I should have taken my lens off of f1.4. I'm used to doing portraits and such.


----------



## Jacobkg

jdmfetish said:


> kanji day wheel display brotatochip ?


I was wondering this as well. Day is in English and Japanese or what?


----------



## valmak

jeez that is beautiful. congrats.


----------



## orbitalheel

Congratulations that is an awesome watch!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Jacobkg said:


> I was wondering this as well. Day is in English and Japanese or what?


I cycled through the entire day wheel. It has every single day in both English and Kanji and it appears to stick to whichever version you already have selected. I selected Sunday in English and it just switched to Monday in English so I imagine if I switched it to Kanji, it would stick to Kanji. This is such a cool system and I was not aware of this. I may switch it to Kanji eventually and I think it's really nice to have both options in full.


----------



## Gizanthepuss

Stunning watch, simply beautiful. The blued second hand against the texturing on the dial really puts a classy touch to the watch. That bracelet looks ridiculously comfortable.

I don't usually think about the Quartz models when I'm daydreaming about my next GS, buuut... seeing that watch makes me think that a Quartz GS may not be the end of the world !!


----------



## jdmfetish

When you look at the bracelet links , are they pins and collars, or do you see flat head screws on either/both sides of the links?

I am guessing flat head slots on both sides of the fastener, if this is the case , you need 2 screw drivers to fit on both sides on the fastener to remove or tighten.


But let me know ?


----------



## whineboy

jdmfetish said:


> When you look at the bracelet links , are they pins and collars, or do you see flat head screws on either/both sides of the links?
> 
> I am guessing flat head slots on both sides of the fastener, if this is the case , you need 2 screw drivers to fit on both sides on the fastener to remove or tighten.
> 
> But let me know ?


I have the same bracelet on the SBGW035 - links are held by screws on both sides, and only one screwdriver is needed to make an adjustment. The screws are there to hold a thin steel rod between them (there are YouTube videos showing this arrangement).


----------



## jdmfetish

whineboy said:


> I have the same bracelet on the SBGW035 - links are held by screws on both sides, and only one screwdriver is needed to make an adjustment. The screws are there to hold a thin steel rod between them (there are YouTube videos showing this arrangement).


thanks 
its is the same as on my other GS LE
no reason he can't size it himself , if you only need 1-2 links removed take them from the 12 side of the case


----------



## Gizanthepuss

jdmfetish said:


> no reason he can't size it himself


A loupe and the right sized screwdriver and he's all set.


----------



## jdmfetish

Gizanthepuss said:


> A loupe and the right sized screwdriver and he's all set.


maybe some 1/4" width blue painters tape if he wants to mask off any part if his hand is not steady


----------



## ahonobaka

Any resizing issues, let me know and I can do it for you! Just send along with a signed note that the watch is now mine and......


----------



## jdmfetish

ahonobaka said:


> Any resizing issues, let me know and I can do it for you! Just send along with a signed note that the watch is now mine and......


GOLD JERRY!


----------



## MID

Wow. That is a gorgeous watch. Enjoy.


----------



## Watch19

Beautiful watch! The gold star is just the right accent for that dial.
As you collection expands, more and more you will appreciate the ones that don't need to be wound and reset all the time.


----------



## yasaka

First off，congratulation...

The lug width is 19mm...got mine last Thursday and changed into leather strap at that time .


----------



## briancruz

congratulations.


----------



## bluedialer

Watch19 said:


> Beautiful watch! The gold star is just the right accent for that dial.


Agreed the quartzes with nothing above the 6 o'clock marker now don't do it for me, personally. That gold star helps bring the balance back while also meaning something cool; higher level timekeeping that is built-in and doesn't require readjustment for a very long time.

However - Now that I'm thinking of it, I would still prefer a little GS lion there instead of a star. It is an anniversary model after all. No biggie though.


----------



## eland76

yasaka said:


> First off，congratulation...
> 
> The lug width is 19mm...got mine last Thursday and changed into leather strap at that time .
> 
> 
> View attachment 12989919
> 
> View attachment 12989921
> 
> View attachment 12989927


Looks much better with the leather strap, IMHO. Very nice watch!


----------



## eland76

The detail on this watch, especially the dial, is just gorgeous!! I hope they release an automatic watch with this dial, but I doubt that'll happen since this is a limited edition. Congratulations! I'm becoming a bigger Grand Seiko fan.


----------



## almostvintagestyle

eland76 said:


> The detail on this watch, especially the dial, is just gorgeous!! I hope they release an automatic watch with this dial, but I doubt that'll happen since this is a limited edition. Congratulations! I'm becoming a bigger Grand Seiko fan.


Also considering the fact that the dial literally says "9F" all over it  But I agree that it is epic.

Thanks for the confirmation @yasaka . I have sent the information to the guy who is making my strap so I will hopefully have it next week.

In the meantime, I am going to go to the GS boutique tomorrow to have it adjusted.


----------



## dr.sphinx

Thank you guys for posting, definitely helps kill the time waiting for mine. So right about the star adding some of the lost dial balance that fell prey to that re-branding. It just feels a little sell-outey on Seiko's part that there are 4 different limited quartzes with a star in one litter, it used to be more exclusive. I get it though, quarter of a century and such, and it's not going to make me enjoy mine less. 

No extra anniversary swag except for the box then?


----------



## jdmfetish

there is so much WIN in the thread


----------



## D6AMIA6N

Straight FIRE!!!


----------



## almostvintagestyle

I completely agree that the star adds much needed balance.

Well, I finally made it to the GS boutique today to get my bracelet adjusted. It's a great spot and it was great to see so many beautiful watches all in one place! 
I was shown a sneak preview of a new limited edition watch, but cannot show the shots until tomorrow.
Instead, I will simply show me actually being about to wear my watch. I love it more every day. This dial is just so perfect.


----------



## bluedialer

Beautiful... it could actually look bad without the star if I'm honest.

Do post your shots of the other new LE in the "New and Upcoming" thread as soon as you're able!


----------



## royalenfield

Very beautiful, lucky you!


----------



## bluedialer

Won't make my own thread but... Here's mine!

First impressions - Dial's more silvery than I thought. A little flashier than I anticipated. Regarding the dial patterning, it's a bit shallower and flatter than was my impression. So to my eyes I have to admit it isn't really super impressive, but it is still cool. I do need to take it out and around more, as my home lighting is really boring.

It is a great little piece and you can feel the quality, I am super excited with it. There's a liberating feeling knowing I've always got one great quality piece that's always running, always ready to go, and always right on time... Got it synched up and curious to see when I'll notice a time discrepancy.

You do have to like a silver watch (this is my first), but it looks great and fits great.

Speaking of which, pretty interesting experience resizing the grains of rice bracelet. Screws 2 grades tinier than normal GS bracelet screws, pin AND collar inside, dense array of delicate hinged parts. Proud of a job well done... Though... I did put a light hairline on the side of one link.

Free advert for my source!









Definitely now my most Japanese looking watch, for obvious reason. Friday, my favorite of the day kanji. 









A note on the kanji day wheel if important to you: The watch may not have the kanji option if sourced from an allotment designated for Western sale/distribution. It might be equipped for Spanish or other instead - but this info still needs to be verified when the US (and other) market pieces hit.


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Beautiful! It is interesting to see you say that the dial pattern is too shallow. I personally love this. If it was any deeper, it would be too much, almost gaudy in fact. But hey, different strokes for different folks. Either way, there is no question that this exquisitely finished and I will echo your sentiments that it feels so nice to know that your watch is always exactly on time.

Interesting point about the kanji date wheel. If this is true, it makes me even more happy that I purchased mine from a Japanese retailer as I really like that feature.

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## barihunk

Looks amazing. Love the Kanji date wheel too. Do want!!


----------



## dr.sphinx

A bit worried now. I somehow took it for granted that this watch would follow normal SBGT JDM logic. I still think it's going to. Will find out soon enough (EU AD).

Will I get used to it if it ends up with non-kanji? I think so. Happy about it? Hell no.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

Lug width is 19 mm means that we will have less options for straps.

Something that I don't like about the bracelet is that it doesn't come with "half" links. Mine is a bit too fitting but with 1 link more, it's too loose.










Golden Lion on the dial? I prefer mine on the case back.

I took quite a bit of time adjusting the bracelet as it is different from the other GSs' screw and pin.

Mine came with some goodies as well.










Not featured in the photo above is 3 microfibre cloth (2 Seiko and 1 without brand).


----------



## matthew P

Is the SAT kanji blue?..... is SUN red?


----------



## bluedialer

It is a great looking case back. I like the display on the other limited quartz piece, but I come to actually prefer this. Most premium looking and feeling solid case back I've ever had, or even seen.

Agree on the half link option. I think these links are short enough, they felt it wasn't necessary. But I definitely could stand to take a half link off mine... But not a full link.

Regarding the kanji wheel... The problem is that its not a JDM watch, so the thought is that international allotments may be different in that way, as is usually the case. This is unconfirmed, and it's possible the kanji wheel will remain intact, but it's very uncertain. But as it was important to me personally, it was one of the first questions I asked while shopping from the US, and basically this was the gist direct from the GS boutique. It's certainly a very minority group of strange westerners who would actually use the watch on the Japanese day setting. But I'm one of them 
I believe even Japanese people tend to put it to English.

The dial is certainly nicely finished. Today I noticed a nice shimmer/sheen on the textured contour of the dial. Most of the time the sunray effect is sort of stealing the show.











matthew P said:


> Is the SAT kanji blue?..... is SUN red?


I posted this pic before I saw this question, but yes you can see Saturday is a very dark almost not noticeable blue. And Nichi is red.


----------



## slow_mo

matthew P said:


> Is the SAT kanji blue?..... is SUN red?


Sat (土) shown above is in black
Sun (日) is in red.


----------



## bluedialer

slow_mo said:


> Sat (土) shown above is in black
> Sun (日) is in red.


Sat is blue, but is indeed very hard to tell.


----------



## slow_mo

bluedialer said:


> Sat is blue, but is indeed very hard to tell.


Oppsss.










Guess it's time to change my glasses!


----------



## Bterence

WOW is the right word. haha


----------



## bluedialer

I've bonded with this one like I never thought I could a quartz. Just such an easy wear and that GS sparkle is coming through. The silver feels really dashing, but the proportions keep it in perfect check.

This is also definitely the most "grandpa" watch that I own. But you don't need wrinkly arms to make it work! (it also works on twiggy arms...) It's just so good looking.


----------



## slow_mo

Looks different?!


----------



## whineboy

slow_mo said:


> Looks different?!


I prefer the original bracelet, this one looks too blocky.

But I am a bit biased


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

A beautiful Grand Seiko. May I ask where you purchased it... the handmade gift is cool and very thoughtful; it must have been a nice surprise when you opened the box. Is it a card?

In any event, enjoy your new watch!


----------



## zuiko

slow_mo said:


> Looks different?!


Snowflake bracelet?


----------



## slow_mo

zuiko said:


> Snowflake bracelet?


Nope, Snowflake is 20mm. It's the bracelet from the watch in your profile pic.

Doesn't fit nicely... got gap.


----------



## slow_mo

whineboy said:


> I prefer the original bracelet, this one looks too blocky.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Original bracelet has that vintage feel!


----------



## zuiko

I know I'd like this on thick leather with a deployant.


----------



## jdmfetish

WatchEnthusiast said:


> A beautiful Grand Seiko. May I ask where you purchased it... the handmade gift is cool and very thoughtful; it must have been a nice surprise when you opened the box. Is it a card?
> 
> In any event, enjoy your new watch!


Looks like the card that accompanies a Katsu Higuchi Purchase


----------



## bluedialer

slow_mo said:


> Nope, Snowflake is 20mm. It's the bracelet from the watch in your profile pic.
> 
> Doesn't fit nicely... got gap.


Looks nice on that bracelet too, though!


----------



## dr.sphinx

Can wait not...

Btw I was being completely stupid re the Kanji/non-Kanji fears, I guess panic got the better of me. 9F83 is and has always been Kanji/English by default, so no obvious reason for Seiko to tamper with the datewheel. Phew.


----------



## jdmfetish




----------



## zuiko

Those photos really bring out the rice bead bracelet's charms. 

Very nice and I'm positive it's even better irl.


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> Those photos really bring out the rice bead bracelet's charms.
> 
> Very nice and I'm positive it's even better irl.


Zuiko you seem tempted by this. Don't do it, something else will grab you this year, I know! Or just buy them all like last year.


----------



## Slevinson

almostvintagestyle said:


> My first GS has finally arrived and I have to say that I am blown away by it. It is even more beautiful than I was expecting and having lurked on here for a while, I was expecting quite a lot.
> 
> First off, I apologize for my poor photography skills. I do not own a true macro lens and I'm just not that much of a photographer in the first place.
> 
> The zaratsu polishing is something that I have failed to adequately capture in photos, but it is ridiculous in person. The alternating brushed and polished surfaces are perfectly executed. The grains of rice bracelet is also more impressive in person than it was in the promo shots.
> 
> By far the best part of the watch is the dial. The pattern, finishing, and color are mesmerizing! Thank you to everyone who told me to go with this watch over the non-limited model. I could not be happier with this.
> 
> On a slight side note, I did my best to measure the lug width and from the way I measured, it appears to be 19mm. However, I would appreciate any advice as I may have measured it incorrectly. I want to be sure because I am going to have a cordovan strap made for the watch and I need to get the measurements right.
> 
> Enough jabber, on to the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This came with the watch and was probably the coolest gift I have ever gotten with a purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying and failing to capture the stunning finishing on this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can give me advice on the lug width, I would appreciate it.


Great looking piece! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slevinson

Great looking piece

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## date417

Very distinguished Grand Seiko you got there.


----------



## vincentle7914

still wait 😞


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Got a cordovan strap for this beauty


----------



## bluedialer

Hmm, I'd go darker thinner strap. But that's usually my taste!

I wonder when these will hit the Western market? Or have they? Such a delay from the Japan release.


----------



## zuiko

Someone has to talk me out of getting one of these. 

I have an easily justified purchase of a quartz GS as I don't already have one. 

There was a quartz GMT mentioned somewhere that I have heard nothing further about. Logic tells me to wait for that one, if it exists at all I should say. Maybe it was a different brand I was thinking about. Anyway it's all a bit hazey now. 

But more immediately someone please give me reasons to wait. I only have one reason so far and that is to take a short holiday from GS and get a Pepsi GMT; a watch which for some reason though I liked, never got or truly wanted. 

I think going with the theory that it will be unavailable around here for a long time as happens with that brand, I may still have the ability to continue with this. But I really need to be talked out of it and I get a feeling no-one wants to convince me out of it.


----------



## slow_mo

Now... look at that nice little medallion at the case back...


----------



## bluedialer

Hmmm.... The quartz GMTs may well be worth waiting for. For now, they are just leaks, but they are likely coming. There's a really sporty looking one.

This one is also another light dial blue seconds hand model, which you seem to be slightly weary on, zuiko.

And the rice grain bracelet is a bit grandpa-ish, though definitely has its charm. But, the connection design from the end links to the rest of the bracelet isnt the cleanest looking, and there's quite a bit of flex and wiggle between the links that some may not like.

The case back, nice as it is, oddly its circular satin grain and bead blasted coin edging doesn't seem to match at all with the rest of the case's finishing style.

Case design. Case design isn't anything particularly special. It features a short lug structure which nicely benefits those with small wrists. But you don't have a small wrist, so what do you care? ;D

This GS, and I think quartzes in general have a bit different feel to them, you might have to let grow on you. Really comfortable, handsome wearer though.

I do feel a bit hasty having bought this and SBGH267 one after the other. But I can't lie on this, I am certainly happy with both! Two great limited editions and also two very different watches.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Hmmm.... The quartz GMTs may well be worth waiting for. For now, they are just leaks, but they are likely coming. There's a really sporty looking one.
> 
> This one is also another light dial blue seconds hand model, which you seem to be slightly weary on, zuiko.
> 
> And the rice grain bracelet is a bit grandpa-ish, though definitely has its charm. But, the connection design from the end links to the rest of the bracelet isnt the cleanest looking, and there's quite a bit of flex and wiggle between the links that some may not like.
> 
> The case back, nice as it is, oddly its circular satin grain and bead blasted coin edging doesn't seem to match at all with the rest of the case's finishing style.
> 
> Case design. Case design isn't anything particularly special. It features a short lug structure which nicely benefits those with small wrists. But you don't have a small wrist, so what do you care? ;D
> 
> This GS, and I think quartzes in general have a bit different feel to them, you might have to let grow on you. Really comfortable, handsome wearer though.
> 
> I do feel a bit hasty having bought this and SBGH267 one after the other. But I can't lie on this, I am certainly happy with both!


Great points.

One other thing I thought of after slo_mos caseback photo was that if anything I would have preferred the crystal caseback put on earlier quartz LE and the current two-tone.

I think that's probably enough to keep me waiting


----------



## bluedialer

Wow, how do I love this watch and successfully dissuade people from buying it at the same time? I'm in awe of my anti-salesmanship.

I do love this case back though. But you already have a gold medallion case back... There I go again...


----------



## zuiko

The medallion almost dissuaded me at first. Both the normal issue SBGE001 and SBGA029 have a similar extruded central medallion like branding logo. I haven't worn or handled either of those for so long I can't even remember the actual logos on each. 

But both dig into my ulnar prominence because of the weight that both have (175-190+grams). It becomes annoying after a few hours of wear and strongly disagreeable by the time one is at home for the evening. With those two watches I wouldn't really have even wanted to see or know of it's existence till I had to wear it the next day. 

Other GS watches have me continually engaged and observing my watch for as long as I can into the late evening. 

Anyhow, back to the W253 with the aforementioned medallion; it's case back is light and flat enough to have never caused issues in the way the others had with fit. I think the blue seconds hand point was most convincing. After the mention of the gold medallion I already have at the end of your post I had the image of the W253 in my head and it really would be the ultimate keeper if I had to choose just one blue seconds/light dial combo. I am sacrificing one H037 because of the blue/light thing.

The reality of whether I will succumb to the T241 is when I see it in real life. Just like the H267 which took two sightings for me to bite. Sadly none of the local sources have had one to look at. I suspect that they are so good and attainable that they are walking out the door. I will have to ask about what the situation truly is when I go in next time and if I happen on one that is already spoken for might order it too, if I like it. Time shall tell.


----------



## date417

They came in with some more class on this one.


----------



## jdmfetish

zuiko said:


> The medallion almost dissuaded me at first. Both the normal issue SBGE001 and SBGA029 have a similar extruded central medallion like branding logo. I haven't worn or handled either of those for so long I can't even remember the actual logos on each.
> 
> But both dig into my ulnar prominence because of the weight that both have (175-190+grams). It becomes annoying after a few hours of wear and strongly disagreeable by the time one is at home for the evening. With those two watches I wouldn't really have even wanted to see or know of it's existence till I had to wear it the next day.
> 
> Other GS watches have me continually engaged and observing my watch for as long as I can into the late evening.
> 
> Anyhow, back to the W253 with the aforementioned medallion; it's case back is light and flat enough to have never caused issues in the way the others had with fit. I think the blue seconds hand point was most convincing. After the mention of the gold medallion I already have at the end of your post I had the image of the W253 in my head and it really would be the ultimate keeper if I had to choose just one blue seconds/light dial combo. I am sacrificing one H037 because of the blue/light thing.
> 
> The reality of whether I will succumb to the T241 is when I see it in real life. Just like the H267 which took two sightings for me to bite. Sadly none of the local sources have had one to look at. I suspect that they are so good and attainable that they are walking out the door. I will have to ask about what the situation truly is when I go in next time and if I happen on one that is already spoken for might order it too, if I like it. Time shall tell.


I would imagine that with only 1500 units , the 241 will be sold out before 2018 ends .


----------



## zuiko

Release here is estimated at July.

I think the other brand's Pepsi GMT won't be a viable option short term because of the continuing but diminishing Chinese watch shopping tourism that seems to dominate the Swiss watch vendors. 

H267 tick.
SLA025 deposit down for one of only 3 that are coming to these parts. 
T241 July release and probably at inflated price here. 

That's three watches for the year plus a probable fourth quarter gold accent GMT HiBeat. I hate the rigmarole of importing and taxes but I think importing is definitely the best option for this one all things considered for me. 

Which Japanese vendor is the best price:service for this one? PM only for opinions please.


----------



## bluedialer

Ah, you can't resist it?? 

The delayed release when it was available pre-Basel in Japan is really surprising. More so I feel the day wheels may be modified for the foreign markets... But that little thing shouldn't delay release so much, should it? Bit puzzled.

I'm glad I went ahead with importing, but the thing about buying from such distance with an added slight language difficulty on top, is that it's difficult to be choosy. This being a quartz, ideally you want to be able to inspect or be assured that the seconds hand is hitting the marks as precisely as desired. Sadly, my vendor seemingly wouldn't do that for me, and I indeed did get one that ticks just shy of each marker. Given everything as a whole, I could accept it, but I know many would not be able to.

Hmm am I still trying to play anti-salesman?


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Ah, you can't resist it??
> 
> The delayed release when it was available pre-Basel in Japan is really surprising. More so I feel the day wheels may be modified for the foreign markets... But that little thing shouldn't delay release so much, should it? Bit puzzled.
> 
> I'm glad I went ahead with importing, but the thing about buying from such distance with an added slight language difficulty on top, is that it's difficult to be choosy. This being a quartz, ideally you want to be able to inspect or be assured that the seconds hand is hitting the marks as precisely as desired. Sadly, my vendor seemingly wouldn't do that for me, and I indeed did get one that ticks just shy of each marker. Given everything as a whole, I could accept it, but I know many would not be able to.
> 
> Hmm am I still trying to play anti-salesman?


The marker hit is something I really didn't think GS had a problem with. I remember reading the company's blurb on the 9F a while ago and I think marker hit precision is one thing that is mentioned explicitly amongst other things like anti-backlash and ultra fast date change.

The marker hit/miss issue would be something that would slightly annoy me. The case against is mounting. Solid caseback, mis-hitting minute marks, and the upcoming 9F GMT. Will need to think about it a bit I think.


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> The marker hit is something I really didn't think GS had a problem with. I remember reading the company's blurb on the 9F a while ago and I think marker hit precision is one thing that is mentioned explicitly amongst other things like anti-backlash and ultra fast date change.
> 
> The marker hit/miss issue would be something that would slightly annoy me. The case against is mounting. Solid caseback, mis-hitting minute marks, and the upcoming 9F GMT. Will need to think about it a bit I think.


Yes I did some back reading on this issue and there are different camps on this. Some say this is just the nature of the quartz beast, even in high level brands... It's just a truly common issue with quartz that you have to be prepared for.

Others as you'd expect insist a high brand like Grand Seiko should know how to precisely assemble every time and never put out watches that don't hit the marks precisely. I'd tend to agree with this sentiment, yet it in fact does still happen regularly... So there must be more to it.

I don't know, but the bottom line is it definitely happens here and there even in Grand Seiko. Hopefully they can re-set the hand at a later time, and I've managed to still very much enjoy the watch. That said, I would in fact enjoy it more if it were perfectly aligned however... My True Second is perfect in this regard, and oh my god am I relieved at that fact.

Had this not been an LE I probably would have rejected it because simply requesting and waiting for a new one would be a much more realistic option.


----------



## yasaka

another leather strap...


----------



## zuiko

yasaka said:


> another leather strap...
> View attachment 13047521


Stop, stop! This is killing me


----------



## kotake12

congratulations.
excellent. If you exchange rows in the fall, charm will increase.


----------



## slow_mo

Ok with this strap?


----------



## bluedialer

Hey, a 19mm mesh. How's the quality, and where from?


----------



## whineboy

slow_mo said:


> Ok with this strap?


Looks too busy, not a fan of the endlink gap. Go back to the original bracelet, IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo

bluedialer said:


> Hey, a 19mm mesh. How's the quality, and where from?


Quality is good... it's from WatchGecko.


----------



## slow_mo

whineboy said:


> Looks too busy, not a fan of the endlink gap. Go back to the original bracelet, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda like the look. Will keep it on the mesh for awhile. Cheers.


----------



## Dahn Tay

Awesome! Such a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## jdmfetish

I love the Factory BOR


----------



## bluedialer

It's a nice delicate original bracelet. The links on most standard GS models are a bit too thick/tall. Thinner links refine a piece a bit in my view. But boy these screws are tiny.


----------



## vincentle7914

anybody here know when it will release in united state ?????


----------



## jdmfetish

I bought mine from a US Vendor


----------



## vincentle7914

can i know dealer you buy from?


----------



## zuiko

I suspect this is going to be my favourite watch from this year.


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> I suspect this is going to be my favourite watch from this year.


Really, you've been so moved by your first GS quartz?
I'm going to say the H267 is the better piece, but I'm still enjoying both. Actually the T241 probably looks better on me though. That is, the 267 looks better TO me, while the 241 looks better ON me. 

Quartz is not without its charms, but I haven't been swayed from favoring mechanical.

Jdmfetish, I'm also curious about your vendor. Not specifically by name, but just was it a true source of US allotment of this model, or a US-based specialty JDM supplier/importer?


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Really, you've been so moved by your first GS quartz?
> I'm going to say the H267 is the better piece, but I'm still enjoying both. Actually the T241 probably looks better on me though. That is, the 267 looks better TO me, while the 241 looks better ON me.
> 
> Quartz is not without its charms, but I haven't been swayed from favoring mechanical.
> 
> Jdmfetish, I'm also curious about your vendor. Not specifically by name, but just was it a true source of US allotment of this model, or a US-based specialty JDM supplier/importer?


Arrived today, set time and sized...









I'll put up some observations later but all I'll say now is that it's shiny.


----------



## slow_mo

zuiko said:


> Arrived today, set time and sized...
> 
> View attachment 13066119
> 
> 
> I'll put up some observations later but all I'll say now is that it's shiny.


You couldn't resist!


----------



## zuiko

slow_mo said:


> You couldn't resist!


I admit that I couldn't.

I ordered it thinking it would be my one and only quartz GS. With the gold star +/-5 spy and a unique look it seemed a great first quartz and then the X293 came by surprise the very next day so it kind of usurped the position of first 9F quartz worn. This one is still the first that I ordered so I don't know both have a claim in some ways.


----------



## bluedialer

No surprise, glad you like it! Won't be surprised if you end up with one of the GMTs either.... 
A great care-free watch, I'm just paranoid about getting the gold medallion scuffed by the bracelet and clasp.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> No surprise, glad you like it! Won't be surprised if you end up with one of the GMTs either....
> A great care-free watch, I'm just paranoid about getting the gold medallion scuffed by the bracelet and clasp.


I can totally understand that worry.

It's the fiddliest bracelet to size that I have ever had to work with. I didn't loctite the screws in case I want to change size. I took out two links each side and it was a bit too snug although it's the usual size I would wear with a finger making it about half way through the clasp area. The watch movement on wrist was minimal and I find that sort of fit slightly uncomfortable with wrist flexion and extension leading to a feeling of tightness.

Knowing the fiddliness aspect I put a link back in and it's a bit on the loose side now. So not a perfect situation but it's very comfortable. Finger goes through clasp area tightly but does go all the way.

The "drapey" BoR bracelet wears very differently to a usual GS but it looks fine and feels fine.

The looser bracelet certainly flaps around and can easily hit back of watch. Even the end link areas are able to flex back onto caseback so yes must keep an eye out for this.

I normally put a cloth or other soft object into the bracelet to avoid caseback scuffs when I remove.


----------



## zuiko

The GS web pictures show a much more defined hard edge to the dial design than what I see irl but it's just so silvery... it's brighter than bright. Silver metal is supposed to be the whitest metallic surface (but it's subject to tarnishing via sulphide formation) and I don't know if it's a true metallic surface (under lacquer/clear coat) or a paint. It's almost a "mirror" satin finish that is quite hard to photograph.


----------



## zuiko

My macro attempt...


----------



## Ruthless750

Gorgeous watch


----------



## jdmfetish

bluedialer said:


> Really, you've been so moved by your first GS quartz?
> I'm going to say the H267 is the better piece, but I'm still enjoying both. Actually the T241 probably looks better on me though. That is, the 267 looks better TO me, while the 241 looks better ON me.
> 
> Quartz is not without its charms, but I haven't been swayed from favoring mechanical.
> 
> Jdmfetish, I'm also curious about your vendor. Not specifically by name, but just was it a true source of US allotment of this model, or a US-based specialty JDM supplier/importer?


Brick and Mortar Location
GS AD


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> The GS web pictures show a much more defined hard edge to the dial design than what I see irl but it's just so silvery... it's brighter than bright. Silver metal is supposed to be the whitest metallic surface (but it's subject to tarnishing via sulphide formation) and I don't know if it's a true metallic surface (under lacquer/clear coat) or a paint. It's almost a "mirror" satin finish that is quite hard to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 13066289


That's amusing, if you read back, many of your first impressions mirror mine.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgt241-here-4663031-5.html#post45610401

Texturing not as deep as expected (not necessarily bad), lots of flash/shine and a very silver dial, certainly doable but interesting time resizing the bracelet (though, it's kinda enjoyable in a way).
It's a very handsome, classy, cleanly styled wear, while having extra dial interest up close.

I removed 5 links and it wears loose as if I could comfortably take off a half link, probably similar to how yours is wearing with 3 links removed. Geez I have stick wrists. However I like how it is... It's suitable for loose wearing because it's thinner and lighter than a mechanical piece, not to mention more robust to jostling about. Also the bracelet is well designed for draping.


----------



## warsh

Gorgeous watch! Congratulations  
Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> That's amusing, if you read back, many of your first impressions mirror mine.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgt241-here-4663031-5.html#post45610401
> 
> Texturing not as deep as expected (not necessarily bad), lots of flash/shine and a very silver dial, certainly doable but interesting time resizing the bracelet (though, it's kinda enjoyable in a way).
> It's a very handsome, classy, cleanly styled wear, while having extra dial interest up close.
> 
> I removed 5 links and it wears loose as if I could comfortably take off a half link, probably similar to how yours is wearing with 3 links removed. Geez I have stick wrists. However I like how it is... It's suitable for loose wearing because it's thinner and lighter than a mechanical piece, not to mention more robust to jostling about. Also the bracelet is well designed for draping.


It's overcast today so it has a more subdued shine but it's still there.

The bracelet on mine could also use a half link less to get it a bit more to my liking but the loose bracelet style suits this fine as it's not overly heavy - mine is 105 grams with 3 links removed.

There would not be poetic justice if this watch was hitting markers all the way around consistently. It has times when it is near perfect but it ever so slightly overshoots rather than under. It's slight enough to forgive because parallax gives way more "error" if you like. The thin seconds hand and thin markers make it a big ask to hit perfectly and make the effect worse.

It was probably the biggest against factor for buying for me, but even with a slight imperfection like this it still passes overall.


----------



## kamonjj

^ totally sucks! Send it to me ASAP! 

Congrats! Totally jealous ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

It is surprising how difficult it seems to be to get the dang things to perfectly hit the markers, even by GS assembly people (in this case I couldn't get myself to call them craftsmen). There must be more to it than is apparent. It makes me appreciate my True Second watch that much more because it's truly excellent in this regard and also has quite a long seconds hand, which I understand is another type of limitation for quartz 1Hz pulse movements (I know 9F is technically 2 pulses). That's another quirk about this model, the seconds hand it shorter than I think it needs to be, seemingly shorter than other 9F pieces.

In any case, I have found these things surprisingly easy to overlook. It's a beautiful unique model that wears very charmingly and does a great job giving you the signature GS sparkle.

Timing wise, and this is just eyeballing it, mine appears on pace to lose 5 seconds per year, possibly between 5 and 6. But again, not a precise measurement and just the first trial. Appears 5spy is close to what can be expected (on mine) though. Did hope for better, but disappointment with 5 seconds on a year is a bit ridiculous. It is all relative to expectations.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> It is surprising how difficult it seems to be to get the dang things to perfectly hit the markers, even by GS assembly people (in this case I couldn't get myself to call them craftsmen). There must be more to it than is apparent. It makes me appreciate my True Second watch that much more because it's truly excellent in this regard and also has quite a long seconds hand, which I understand is another type of limitation for quartz 1Hz pulse movements (I know 9F is technically 2 pulses). That's another quirk about this model, the seconds hand it shorter than I think it needs to be, seemingly shorter than other 9F pieces.
> 
> In any case, I have found these things surprisingly easy to overlook. It's a beautiful unique model that wears very charmingly and does a great job giving you the signature GS sparkle.
> 
> Timing wise, and this is just eyeballing it, mine appears on pace to lose 5 seconds per year, possibly between 5 and 6. But again, not a precise measurement and just the first trial. Appears 5spy is close to what can be expected (on mine) though. Did hope for better, but disappointment with 5 seconds on a year is a bit ridiculous. It is all relative to expectations.


I confess that it was disappointing to see that mine wasn't perfect but I was forewarned so I went in prepared. Surprising since the X293 I have is perfect and hits markers solidly every go around.

The True Second almost certainly has some type of true mechanical detente which determine the seconds hand movement amplitude.

I would guess that the quartz movement on the other hand has certain programmed pulses to the stepper motors that move the hand without the aid of mechanical detentes. It would probably have a single marker as a reference point which the IC uses to self correct and the motor then makes the requisite pulses to send the second hand on it's revolution around the dial.

This is just based on observation and not any technical knowledge.

I agree that the marker hit isn't a concern for me just because the watch is executed so well otherwise. The presence of the gold star alone is enough to make up for it, as ridiculous as that may seem to readers who have not seen the watch irl.

A slight move of the wrist and you get the shimmering dial that is much more than just a sunburst but also a textured silver glow. My thinnest GS (maybe my thinnest watch of all) and I kind of understand the desire for thinner watches now.


----------



## zuiko

The reason why the dial has the repeating lozenge shape texture...









A synthetic (hydrothermal) quartz crystal ingot.


----------



## bluedialer

I wonder if your explanation for why it seems so literally hit or miss for the seconds hand to hit the markers is accurate. It certainly makes some level of sense why it would be more likely to be inexact. The troublesome part of it is that by good chance, ANY quartz watch (even the cheapest POS watch ever) could effortlessly be hitting it's marks exactly, while the realistic chance still remains that even a much higher quality watch like this might be missing them. Technically that may simply be the nature of it, but from a consumer stand point it doesn't jive.


----------



## zuiko

I experimented with the bracelet fit today and think I've now got the ideal setup for me after a breakthrough. 

The loose fit is comfortable but the watch head moves up and down the arm by almost 2”; and if this is going to be daily wear for a while then the wear on the pins of the bracelet as well as the gold medallion rubbing against the back of my wrist would eventually take its toll. 

So I removed a link from the 12 side and had a symmetrical 2 links from each side removed. The fit was like my other watches in that an index finger gets halfway between clasp and wrist but the clasp blade sits very awkwardly and the drapiness of the bracelet means it hits the pinky tendon with wrist movement leading to discomfort over the half day I wore it that way. 

By this point I was considering putting the extra link back in but then I said I'll just move a link from the 6 to the 12 side. 

So now I have 6 links on the 6 side and 9 links on the 12 side. The clasp is more thumbward and the blade is centred below my wrist and there is zero discomfort!

I'll try it all day tomorrow and if it feels good I'll do a loctite to finally set it.


----------



## bluedialer

Yes, with your extensive experience, you'd know never to wear the GS clasp with equal links on both sides. It just doesn't work like that. Always err on the side of fewer links on 6 o'clock! Hope you found your fit. I quite like this one wearing a bit loose. It may be a tiny bit too loose, but I just need to lift more weights or eat more pizza. Hmmm, which one?


----------



## kamonjj

bluedialer said:


> Yes, with your extensive experience, you'd know never to wear the GS clasp with equal links on both sides. It just doesn't work like that. Always err on the side of fewer links on 6 o'clock! Hope you found your fit. I quite like this one wearing a bit loose. It may be a tiny bit too loose, but I just need to lift more weights or eat more pizza. Hmmm, which one?


I reluctantly (or not so) vote pizza!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

kamonjj said:


> I reluctantly (or not so) vote pizza!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both is possible. But sometimes there's only time in the world for one. Sooo....


----------



## zuiko

The snug fit has worked and I had a very comfortable day with the watch but the days are getting colder. What's absolutely awesome about this piece is it's weight. On me with 4 links removed it's 103 grams (each link is about 2 grams) so it is extremely comfortable to wear. Easily my most comfortable and lightweight stainless steel watch with bracelet. The Snowflake has very similar comfort because of its titanium material but titanium just doesn't shine like steel. Even with the fancier bright alloys there is still a duller grey compared to the more silver shine of steel. 

I've decided to hold off on loctite as there will be a hotter day to test the fit with wrist swelling but so far so good.


----------



## Fred15

Stunning watch! Is there anyone aware of how the 1500 pieces are divided around the world? Is there a specific number per continent?


----------



## jdmvette

Holy monkey what a looker!


----------



## almostvintagestyle

I love this watch more every day. I just found out about the stepped indices and have been staring at them all day today.

This watch has ruined every other watch I previously wanted. All I want now is another GS, probably a hi beat... just wish I could afford one.









As far as accuracy of the second hand, mine has been slightly off at times as well. The fact that it goes back to being accurate makes it much less of a bother for me, but then again, I'm new to GS so it's hard for me to not be enamored. I agree that the H267 is unbelievably nice. If I had the dough, I would have that model right now in addition to this one.


----------



## dr.sphinx

The sizing was fun (and the picture doesn't even do the 7 independent links justice).








The bracelet is really super interesting as it has all the BOR/vintage jubilee flexibility and feel, but made today and in GS quality. And you get to see me with my camera about 15 times  Honestly, I am still not completely sold on it, but it definitely intrigues me... and if I keep the watch till I'm 55, it might be just the thing. Can get a bit nippy though (too many openings for wrist hair), so beware. 








Heftwise, it is a really slender watch, definitely compared to my SBGV007&019, let alone the non-quartz options. The dimensions suggest that anyway, but the difference is really prominent. Reminds me of SS The Citizens, where the solar 37mm ones have almost a titanium feel thanks to the very subtle and light bracelet. Zaratsu does what it should, the curve of the caseback side of the 241 really turns int into a pocket mirror - sorry about my ugly mug 








The star is a must for me (balances out the re-designed dial, still not used to the blank space), I have to agree with everyone who says the dial texture doesn't pop as much as it does in pictures. Another first for me - have never owned a GS with smooth indexes, the reflexes really catch my eye as it can add an unexpected shade of color to the whole dial. Might be a bit over the top almost, it's actually one of the reasons why I never really clicked with snowflake, but losing focus here, sorry. 








I didn't read up anything beforehand about the day/date change. Half expected the instantaneous for date, slow one for day display. Holy cow! It changes in sync! It must be either very complex, or very simple, but it's just so cool.

Oh and the caseback. The golden lion is another first for me, love it more than I thought. Just gotta be careful setting the watch aside. Favorite detail: the almost brutish (in the context of the watch) knurled sections of the caseback edge. Just manages to smuggle a bit of an edge into an otherwise posh watch. 








If I had to keep just one GS quartz for any reason, it wouldn't be this one, SBGV019 is where it's at for me. This one has so much going for it though and I am really smitten for the time being. Maybe not the best candidate for one-and-only GS, but one hell of a watch in the context of my GS collection.


----------



## whineboy

dr.sphinx said:


> The sizing was fun (and the picture doesn't even do the 7 independent links justice).
> View attachment 13168589
> 
> 
> The bracelet is really super interesting as it has all the BOR/vintage jubilee flexibility and feel, but made today and in GS quality. And you get to see me with my camera about 15 times  Honestly, I am still not completely sold on it, but it definitely intrigues me... and if I keep the watch till I'm 55, it might be just the thing. Can get a bit nippy though (too many openings for wrist hair), so beware.
> 
> If I had to keep just one GS quartz for any reason, it wouldn't be this one, SBGV019 is where it's at for me. This one has so much going for it though and I am really smitten for the time being. Maybe not the best candidate for one-and-only GS, but one hell of a watch in the context of my GS collection.


Great review! It's a beaut.

I happened to see this watch at the NYC Boutique today. It has terrific proportions and radiates Grand Seiko precision. What a difference the slimmer thickness makes. I am not into quartz (yet?), but if I was, this would be in my watch box.

Wear it well.

Oh - I have the same bracelet on my handwinder, no problem with pulling hairs. Guess I am just lucky.


----------



## garethw

Hello all. Eyeing up my first GS (to expand my little all-Seiko collection I started last year) and loving this 241 - particularly the kanji day wheel, interesting dial and gold medallion. 

Going to be in Tokyo and Osaka in October and wondered if more experienced heads here had a feel for how long an LE run like this will be around for? Much prefer to buy in person in Japan...


----------



## T1meout

garethw said:


> Hello all. Eyeing up my first GS (to expand my little all-Seiko collection I started last year) and loving this 241 - particularly the kanji day wheel, interesting dial and gold medallion.
> 
> Going to be in Tokyo and Osaka in October and wondered if more experienced heads here had a feel for how long an LE run like this will be around for? Much prefer to buy in person in Japan...


Your mileage may vary depending on where you are. It may be sold out in particular areas, but still available in others. To save yourself from disappointment, I suggest that you inquire beforehand.


----------



## Dorfmeister

When I saw the pics I was surprised at how thin the GS was until I looked it up. This GS still is 10.9 mm thick and the mechinical pieces are at least one mm thicker. I really like Grand Seiko (I have two myself), but it's hard to call a Grand Seiko a true dress watch with these measurements. 

Stunning watch though


----------



## watchmaster71

Congrats


----------



## almostvintagestyle

Due to needing the funds for non-watch-related things, my SBGT241 is up for sale now...


----------



## kamonjj

almostvintagestyle said:


> Due to needing the funds for non-watch-related things, my SBGT241 is up for sale now...


Where?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## almostvintagestyle

kamonjj said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on ebay right now, but I would be happy to discuss with anyone interested through DM. I do not have enough posts to post in the sale section on this forum.


----------



## TYLERDURDENEXISTS

Hello -- First time posting. I'm trying to buy my first luxury timepiece and I think I may have settled on the SBGT241. (I found a seller.) I know this is an older thread but I was hoping to get some thoughts from the owners of the SBGT241 now that the "honeymoon" period may be over. So, are you still in love?


----------



## slow_mo

Still in love with this... and many others...


----------



## TYLERDURDENEXISTS

Thanks for reply. Beautiful watch. Do you know what the length is from the top-of-the-case to the bottom? Also, in your opinion, is it thin enough to fit under a shirt cuff?


----------



## slow_mo

TYLERDURDENEXISTS said:


> Thanks for reply. Beautiful watch. Do you know what the length is from the top-of-the-case to the bottom? Also, in your opinion, is it thin enough to fit under a shirt cuff?


Lug-to-lug: 44mm (measured)
Thickness: 10.9mm (according to specs)
Lug width: 19mm

Not sure if 10.9mm fits under your cuffs.

Cheers.


----------



## TYLERDURDENEXISTS

slow_mo said:


> Lug-to-lug: 44mm (measured)
> Thickness: 10.9mm (according to specs)
> Lug width: 19mm
> 
> Not sure if 10.9mm fits under your cuffs.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you, sir. The measurements appear to be very close to my SARB033 which is my current daily, dress watch. In fact, the SBGT241 is slightly thinner which should be perfect. Looks like I'll be joining the club soon!


----------



## kkisna

Congrats!


----------



## TYLERDURDENEXISTS

Since this thread was a large part of why I chose this timepiece, I figured I'd show some photos of the watch that I received today. Loving it so far.

I apologize that my arms are hairy. Also, apologize for the poor quality photos. I took quick photos using my phone. I may get a macro lens for my camera so I can take some nice detailed shots of the watch.

















Hope the photos attached properly.


----------



## jcc5024

Congrats... Greats watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

I'm surprised these aren't more popular on the forum. They are fantastic.


----------



## Dufresne

Sorry to revive this thread after so long. It’s difficult to tell how silver the dial is from pics. It’s it a silvered whiteish dial (e.g. your typical Nomos dial) or is it straight silver? In most 
of the pics I see online, it looks more white in the light. Any insight would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

It's more of a whitish silver than a straight stainless steel silvery silver. But looking at it in person or on your wrist it is definitely silver, not just a white with a shimmery sheen.

I'll add that when I first received mine, it was more silver than I was expecting it to be. I think I even wrote that earlier in this thread. (Oops, I did, and I even posted this same picture!)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Very light silver. You will never mistake it for white, but it is a lighter, more pleasing silver. I actually dislike silver dials, but this one is light enough that it worked for me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Today was the first time I have had to perform a date change on my sbgt241...this screw down crown is awful. It took me forever to pull it out into the correct position. I am a bit pissed about how cheap it felt when I screwed it back in. Is it just me?
I love this watch and this is the only real negative thing I have noticed, but damn is it annoying. I dread setting the date again next time it rolls around.


----------



## icebeam030

Really obsessed in this one...


----------



## heavyweather

I want this bracelet badly. Does anyone know a specific part number for it? Seiya used to have it but looks like he sold out.


----------

